# My cold smoker



## cowgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

I spent yesterday smoking in my cold smoker....

I loaded it with,
a pan of kosher salt
a pan of sea salt
some pecans
peanuts
a string of jalapenos (slit but not seeded)
a pan of clover honey
a mixture of black olives, garlic stuffed green olives, and calamata olives

a homemade seasoned salt (Sea salt, kosher salt, raw sugar, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, coarse black pepper and ground corriander)

a homemade pepper blend (cracked black, white and cayenne)

a homemade pepper/salt blend (garlic and onion added)

Also...two kinds of mozzarella cheese, one monterey jack and one pepperjack cheese


The first thing I noticed is I need to build at least two more shelves.


I cold smoked at 65 degrees for about 6 hours.
Burnt down some hedge wood for a bed of hot coals, added pecan and apple chunks for the smoke.













Everything came out really tasty....

While that was cold smoking, I put a small rib roast in my hot smoker...












While I was in the firebug mood, I broke in my new tractor wheel fire ring.





It was a long day, but lots of fun.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Say Cowgirl, you've got your Q going on! I admire your persuit of happiness, and smoke too!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 27, 2008)

I am jealous, looks like your cold smoker works better than mine LOL.
It all looks great.


----------



## capt dan (Jan 27, 2008)

I wouldn't want to leave anything over at your house! You might smoke it, or burn it for fuel! You got it worse than me girl! hehehe whats next oatmeal!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 27, 2008)

Smoked oatmeal is good!


----------



## capt dan (Jan 27, 2008)

don't you got some hotdogs in brine somewhere?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If anyone has tried smoked oatmeal, I figured it had to be you!

No smokin for me today, did it all yesterday, got to sleep in and home improvements are done for now! Great reading all the sunday smokes  threads!

Smoke on!

I think its about cocktail time, all star game is  just an hr. away!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you rich, I sure enjoy trying new things.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




bb, your cold smoker is awesome!
Capt Dan, thanks for the idea........I've tried twinkies and do not recommend them.


----------



## kookie (Jan 28, 2008)

Good looking grub. I like the tractor rim pit.

Kookie


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks kookie.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got the tractor rim fire ring for Christmas from some friends. It will work great for camping.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 28, 2008)

Patty you did good. I also like your firepit. I am in the process of building a 4' od one out of landscaping stones. I am only going to put grill on 1/2 of the pit.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Girl you are a "smokin' fool".    My-my-my  ...  All that smoked food just for "little-o-you?  Great Job....


----------



## goat (Jan 28, 2008)

Cowgirl, I can't wait for the results.


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

Rock on Cowgirl!!!! I love seeing the food you do out there! Whatcha going to do with the jalapenos?


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 28, 2008)

Smoked honey? Man, that sounds wonderful. And my wife says I'm out of control?


Lou


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

cman, that sounds nice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Please take pictures of it if you get the chance.
I'd like to build a nice one in my back yard.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks folks!
cajun, I have plans for every bit of it. lol
I do have to take back everything I've ever said about me eating healthy .....I had smoked olives for breakfast.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Texas Hunter, the peanuts and pecans turned out awesome.....had some of them for supper last night. I might have to make a double batch next time.

Thank you Vlap! I haven't decided about the smoked peppers, they smell wonderful. I had thought about drying them for powder, but I might just slice them and use them in different dishes...maybe on nachos too.

Lou, I'm going to use the honey on biscuits and cornbread......so far I've only tasted it off of my finger. lol


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

Whats wrong with that? Ain't like ya went to mcds and got 3 mcgriddles...


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

lol, Thanks Vlap....I feel less guilty about it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Did I mention I stood over the sink to eat them so I wouldn't have to use a paper plate? lol


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

done the same myself... now I know why I like ya ;)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Great minds think alike?


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

I think so ; Look out theres that green face again! hehehe


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL!! Looks just like me!


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

Those calf fries will get ya every time!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! It's not the calf fries that get me....I think it's the beach and rum combination.


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

No green there... maybe a lil red with a sunburn but no green face ;)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

You must be looking on the wrong beach...


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Well I got rum and beaches here... So I will go look for green faces.


----------



## goat (Jan 30, 2008)

How was the cheese, Cowgirl?  It all looked like it was going to be real good.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

goat, everything turned out great...the cheese too. I double wrapped what cheese I didn't use and put it in the freezer.
My olives are gone, the peanuts and pecans are almost gone. lol

I used some of the smoked season salt on some beef short ribs the other night....it was good.

Also had some of the smoked mixed pepper blend on a baked tatoe........not bad!
I've decided to make a batch of sopapillas for the smoked honey.

Making plans for my next load..........forgot to smoke some paprika.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I didn't get a good picture of the stuff in the smoker when it was finished.
It was too dark out and I was to cold......even after hanging out around the fire ring.

The finished things are in the picture on the table.


----------



## vlap (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds good... Be there tomorrow...


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Bring some fish Vlap....and basil.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I forgot to say.....Please?


----------



## vlap (Jan 30, 2008)

hehehe... anything else?


----------



## richtee (Jan 30, 2008)

Bring rib wraps- for you not dinner-  when that lady hugs ya...you KNOW yer hugged!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL.....can't help it. I do not pass out hugs to just anyone..so when I do, I gotta make em big hugs.
(((Hugs))))


----------



## vlap (Jan 30, 2008)

Ima big boy... I can take it ;)


----------

